# some watercolor attempts



## smartie2000 (May 7, 2008)

I just have to share my watercolour attempts. I did chinese watercolor in my early childhood, but paintings of cymbidiums were just few strokes and rather abstract looking. I've learnt a good water colour definitely takes time and experience! Green is the most difficult colour to make

During my fourth and most recent attempt I felt that I had to do besseae. I used a photo from "Orchids Through Our Eyes" for reference. Initially the blue background was sprinked with salt but its effect was hideous so I glazed many times over to try to cover. I've learned many glazes can make desirable colours and effects, and certain colours shouldn't be glazed together. I think I can see areas that can take adjustment looking at the computer screen






an previous attempts that did not work out for me. did not use good techniques I used a pic of micranthum from Lance Birk's book





my first one got muddy looking. its Pot. Haw Yuan Glory of a last years blooming





I'm not sure if spraying varnish is a good thing. I used it to keep pastel from rubbing off but it changes the look of pastel unfortunately. Has no effect on watercolour though. No pastel on my besseae, so no need to varnish yet


----------



## Candace (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. What's your trick with salt?


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 7, 2008)

Nice, Fren. I think you might enjoy a bottle of Winsor and Newton granulation medium; it can be used to more subtle ends than salt, and it’d appear that’s your preference since you were appalled by what happened when you used the latter over very wet washes. If you’d rather stick to the salt, let things dry a bit more before adding it and it’ll disperse the pigment less erratically. 

Also, a good quality matte fixative intended for works on paper won’t muddle your efforts (I should be lining up a new liver for the amount of it I’ve inhaled).


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2008)

Yay besseae!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 7, 2008)

Nice Fren! :clap: I wish I could do that! 

Joanne


----------



## paphioboy (May 8, 2008)

The besseae is very nice...


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Very pretty!!! Good Work!


Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks 

I haven't been on ST for a bit...lots of unread posts. I helped out with the floral department for mother's day too, it was crazy. 

I'll have to look out for Winsor and Newton granulation medium, thanks Robin. I bought my fixative from walwart, which might explain. It's Krylon Kamar Varnish

I got new pigments too in tubes and I love them! They're Grumbacher Academy. They were in the next aisle of the craft store which I didn't check out. The cakes of pigments I used before weren't concentrated enough or something like that.

I somewhat changed besseae because it was too flat (I can't belive I said a orchid was too flat) so I gave it some shadows.

I did another one of a harlequin phal (Yu Pin Pearl).


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 13, 2008)

Krylon is a trusted name (though Wal-Mart should not be). I remember the lineup of their stuff leftover from my mom’s art director years. My guess is you need to loft what you’re using over your art rather than spraying at it directly. 

I need to have a talk with my harlequin (I just have Bright Peacock); one would think the peer pressure would have been enough to make it bloom; theoretically it should be ashamed to not have blossoms or at least a small spike in its present company.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 15, 2008)

thanks, then I will be spraying in the garage. The Grumbacher paints can easily smudge with slight moisture, which is probably why dried paint on the pallet is very easily re-workable.

I also finished Blc. Dora Louise Capen 'Lea' HCC/AOS (or AM/AOS) tonight. I guess I have a lot of spare time right now...soon I'll be too busy to paint so much. I didn't intend to make a dark background but now I know what colors to use for a night background





I have to learn how to take more accurate photos of paintings. The color is off on the harlequin phal and a little off on this one


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2008)

Wow that's really nice.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2008)

More nice ones Fren! How big are your paintings?

Joanne


----------



## smartie2000 (May 16, 2008)

they are 12 x 16 inches....lots of time recently but I gotta get back to work soon (or any sort of yard work, etc)!


----------



## Bolero (May 16, 2008)

I like them! Lovely pictures.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 17, 2008)

I think I got a better photo this windy morning outside


----------

